# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  لمدمني الكمبيوتر: تمارين لعلاج "إجهاد العين"

## حبيبتي والمطر

الجلوس لساعات طويلة أمام الكمبيوتر "أو أي من منتجات التكنولوجيا التفاعلية الحديثة" يسبب انتشار مرض "اجهاد العين" بين قطاع كبير من الناس في الفترة الأخيرة.

و "إجهاد العيون" بحسب طب العيون يتجلى من خلال أعراض غير محددة مثل التعب والإرهاق، والألم داخل أو حول العينين، وعدم وضوح الرؤية، والصداع، وأحيانا الرؤية المزدوجة، ويصاحبه في الغالب آلام بالرقبة وعضلات الوجه.

وتبدأ أعراضه عند ممارسة الأنشطة الأخرى التي تستلزم المهام البصرية المكثفة، فعندما يتم التركيز باستمرار على شاشة الحاسوب أو الكتاب، فإن العضلات الهدبية تضيق، فيحدث بعض التهيُّج والضيق للعينين.

ولمحاولة علاج هذا المرض، هناك بعض التمارين البصرية التي يمكنك ممارستها حتى ترتاح عيناك من الضغط والاجهاد... تعرف من خلال هذا الموضوع على هذه التمارين:

1- افرك يديك جيدا لمدة نصف دقيقة حتى تصبحا دافئتين، ثم ضع راحتيك بلطف على عينيك المغمضتين لمدة 3 دقائق، حتى تبعد عينيك قليلا عن مصدر الضوء المنبعث من شاشة الكمبيوتر.

2- ارفع اصبعك السبابة بحيث يصبح على نفس ارتفاع أنفك، ولكن على مسافة 15 سنتيمترا، ثم ركز ببصرك على اصبعك وتنفس ببطء لخمس ثوان، وبعدها تحول ببصرك على أي شئ آخر في غرفتك بشرط أن يكون بعيدا عن موقعك بمسافة 3 أمتار ثم انتظر خمس ثوان، وكرر العملية عشر مرات.

دراسة علمية: الفلفل الأخضر يحمى العين من الإصابة بالكاتاركت

متى تدمع العين دما؟

3- اغلق عينيك لمدة خمس ثوان، ثم افتحهما لمدة خمس ثوان أخرى، وكرر العملية لمدة عشر مرات.

4- قف في مؤخرة الغرفة، ثم ابدأ في تصفح محتويات الغرفة بعينيك ببطء لمدة لا تقل عن دقيقتين، ثم اتجه لركن آخر وكرر العملية ثلاث مرات أخرى.

5- اغلق عينيك وقم بتدليكهما برفق بشكل دائري لمدة دقيقتين، ثم توقف قليلا وبعدها كرر العملية خمس مرات أخرى.

6- احضر وعاءين صغيرين، واملأ أحدهما بالماء الدافي، والآخر بالماء المثلج، واغمر قطعة من القماش في كل منهما، ثم ضع قطعة القماش الساخنة على عينيك لمدة نصف دقيقة، وبعدها ارفعها وضع مكانها القطعة المبللة بالماء المثلج لنصف دقيقة أخرى، ثم كرر العملية لبضع دقائق أخرى، ثم قم بتدليك عينيك براحتي يديك لمدة دقيقة أخرى.

7- ابتعد قليلا عن شاشة الكمبيوتر، ثم ابدأ في تحريك حدقة عينيك بشكل دائري لعدة دقائق.

8- اغلق عينيك ثم قم بممارسة بعض تمارين الاسترخاء، بحيث تحرك رأسك لأعلى ولأسفل أناء غلق عينيك، ثم إلى اليسار واليمين، وذلك لبضع دقائق.

هذا التمرين سيفيد رقبتك أيضا ، وكذا سيمنح عضلات وجهك بعض الاسترخاء.

9- اغلق عينيك، ثم ضع اصبعين على كل منهما واضغط برفق لمدة 3 ثوان، ثم ارفعهما، وبعدها كرر العملية عشر مرات.

10- تخيل نفسك واقفا أمام ساعة عملاقة، ثم انظر في قلب هذه الساعة، ثم حرك عينيك وانظر في أي ركن آخر من هذه الساعة دون تحريك رأسك مطلقا، وكرر الأمر لمدة 12 مرة.

11- امسك قلما ثم افرد ذراعك، وحركه رأسيا حتى يصل لمستوى أنفك، ثم حركه أفقيا يمينا ويسار وانت تتبع القلم بعينيك دون أن تحرك رأسك، وذلك لمدة دقيقتين.

12- قم بتثبيت رأسك، ثم ارفع عينيك للأعلى وركز لبضع ثوان، وبعدها حرك عينيك ببطء للأسفل، وكرر الأمر عشر مرات.. ثم اعكس التمرين وحرك عينيك ببطء أفقيا من اليمين لليسار دون تحريك رأسك.

13- قم بالنظر من النافذة على أي غرض يبعد عنك مسافة 50 مترا على الأقل لبضع ثوان، ثم عد ببصرك إلى داخل غرفتك وانظر إلى غرض آخر بداخلها، ثم انظر مرة أخرى خارج النافذة.. وهكذا، وكرر الأمر خمس مرات.


منقول  :Smile:

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

والله بدها لاني انا بقعد فترات طويلة اما الكمبيوتر عالمنتدى 
يسلمو عالنقل

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

معلومآت مفيده نحتاجها جميعآ ،،

اشكركـ

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*معلومات مفيدة وفادتني شخصياً ، ومع الأسف انا بعاني من اجهاد العين وبعرف تماماً انها بسبب الكمبيوتر .. شكراً*

----------


## (dodo)

يسلمووووووو كتير عالمعلومات القيمة والمفيدة

----------


## &روان&

ممممممممممم والله  معلومات من الاخر خلص رح بلش فيها
يسلمو كتير

----------

